# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  ㋡  .. لّۉن  ζـيآتڲ..  ㋡   من عدسستي

## .:روح وريحان:.

بسسسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاتة ..~


اليوم جآيبة صور متوآضعة من كآمرتي ..

وهذآ أول تصوير لي وأول موضوع لي هنآ بعد  :embarrest: 








بِ إنتظآر أرائكم ..㋡

----------

ليلاس (08-06-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*تصوييير جميل و نـــــــآعـم ..*

*تسلمين يـــ الغآلية ..*

*و تسلم عدستكـ ..*

*ع التصوير الروووعهـ ..*

*الله يعطيك الصحة و العآفية ..}*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..}*

----------


## حبايب

تصوير و فكره ولا اروع 
ولكن اختي التعريض زايد عندك 

وهذا بعض المعالجه اللي قمت على الصورة .. 




بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> *تصوييير جميل و نـــــــآعـم ..*
> 
> *تسلمين يـــ الغآلية ..*
> 
> *و تسلم عدستكـ ..*
> 
> *ع التصوير الروووعهـ ..*
> 
> *الله يعطيك الصحة و العآفية ..}*
> ...



السسلام عليكم .."

الجمال يتجسد بحضورك خيه 

الله يسسلمك ويعافيك

وتشكري على المرور القميل 

لآ خلآ ولآ عدم منك خيه 

منورة =)

----------


## مضراوي

تصوير رائع ..

تسلم الايدين اختي ..

لآعدمنا جديدك المميز ..

تحياتي ,,

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> تصوير و فكره ولا اروع 
> ولكن اختي التعريض زايد عندك 
> 
> وهذا بعض المعالجه اللي قمت على الصورة .. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ..



 
السسلام عليكم !!

ماششاء معالجة زآدت الصور جمال !!

كل الشكر أخوي  وماقصصصرت 

موفق لكل خير =)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*صور حلوين 
وبعد التعديل احلى واحلى 
تسلم اياديكم*

----------


## أموله

*:( مـأطلعو الصور لي
لاكن مدامهم من عدستك اكييد حلوين :)~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صور مره حليوة*
*والآلووان آحلى* 
*اما الأقلام ذكرووني بالمدرسه كنت استخدم هالنوع ^ـــ^*
*روح عزيزتي ..*
*تسلم عدستكِ الجمييله*
*وبانتظار كل جديد*
*دمتي بـود*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلآم عليكم |~


يَ هلآ فيكِ أموله :وغرييييبة مآ طلعوا عندك ! 

جربت كذا مرة وطلعوا , سوي تحديث !

وتسسلمي على المرور الحلو وردك ِ الأحلى ..~


شذى الزهراء : تسسلمي يَ قلبي ؛ مروك الأحلى فيهم 

آني جنوني هَـ النوع ! 

نفس الذوق ^ ^ 

يسسلمو على المرور وموفقة لكل خير يَ رب

----------

